# Wrapped it up!!



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Nice!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

spider man lol..looks good


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very well done


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...nice work! :rockn:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks great. You did a nice job.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be scared to get it dirty.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Sweet, looks killer


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's really sharp! I like it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I like it.....wanna come do mine?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice wrap..


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks awesome!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks awesome...

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I like it.....wanna come do mine?


Bring it on bro!! I'll hook you up. You talking bout that new Gade??


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Stimpy said:


> I'd be scared to get it dirty.


Hell no, this ain't no trail queen!! I'll post pics after we get back from Gator Run this weekend coming.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments. Actually wasn't too difficult. A bit of heat gun, A BUNCH of patience and some know how....me and my wife knocked this out in about 3 1/2 hours. Best piece of advise....TAKE YOUR TIME!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks great! ....a hair dryer works well as a heat gun for wraps.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks sick. Looks like u did a good job


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks amazing. I have been toying with a wrap for a while but was always to afraid to try. Nice job my man.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Where did the wrap come from?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Wife got it for me off of eBay. I can't remember the brand name, but its very thick material.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## du660 (Mar 29, 2010)

awesome job man!! looks great


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Thom said:


> Where did the wrap come from?


It's an AMR Wrap off of eBay, be ready to shell out around $400 for the kit I bought. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great ! I kinda wish I had done a wrap instead of paint , it took about 3 minutes of wet sanding plastics to make me remember why I quit
Painting cars years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

unbelieveable. Great job!


----------

